# I fell in love with this color!



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

The first bit of leaves are starting to fall here - we're a long way from the beautiful shades of autumn, however.

I took one look at this shade and fell in love instantly! Let me know what you think 

http://www.colortwistfiberarts.com/sunset-orange-dk/

Have a great day!!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

ahhh, yes


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful color!


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

that's a color my mom would love. yellows and oranges are her favorites


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am not a fan of oranges/yellows...but that is beautiful....would like to see what you make from it.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I love it too. Such vibrant colors.


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

That color is just gourgeous!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I don't know if there will be any left for me to make something! But that's ok, I can always dye up another batch


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Gorgeous color what are you going to make with it please post a pic when done I know it will be beautiful what ever you make


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I think it's beautiful.

Gigi


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

That is beautiful--I got some of a similar color and it was on sale -- still haven't done anything with it but I think I may have a shawl project that would just fit it to a "T".


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I have SO many new colorways in my mind, and I just got a delivery of some luscious DK weight Suri Alpaca!

I'll post pictures when I get more colorways created. IN the meantime, please feel free to order this beautiful orange shade if you'd like 

http://www.colortwistfiberarts.com/sunset-orange-dk/


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> I have SO many new colorways in my mind, and I just got a delivery of some luscious DK weight Suri Alpaca!
> 
> I'll post pictures when I get more colorways created. IN the meantime, please feel free to order this beautiful orange shade if you'd like
> 
> http://www.colortwistfiberarts.com/sunset-orange-dk/


OMG!!! My tongue is hanging out of my mouth and I'm panting!!! Can't wait until you post this up for sale!!!!! I'm holding my breath until you finish dying this DK and waiting on pins and needles for your Aran!!!!! You are on my buddy list and I check every day to see what you have in the works!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> OMG!!! My tongue is hanging out of my mouth and I'm panting!!! Can't wait until you post this up for sale!!!!! I'm holding my breath until you finish dying this DK and waiting on pins and needles for your Aran!!!!! You are on my buddy list and I check every day to see what you have in the works!


This one is ready for orders! Aran/worsted weight is on the way in the next day or so 

http://www.colortwistfiberarts.com/sunset-orange-dk/


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I am not normally an orange person but I believe I could go with this one quite easily it is very striking.!


SweetPandora said:


> The first bit of leaves are starting to fall here - we're a long way from the beautiful shades of autumn, however.
> 
> I took one look at this shade and fell in love instantly! Let me know what you think
> 
> ...


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

what beautiful yarn. I love the bold burnt orange color.
Would love to see what you make.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Michael's has an acrylic sport yarn in these shades--it is Perfection--the orange ombre one looks like a ripe nectarine when knit--absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> The first bit of leaves are starting to fall here - we're a long way from the beautiful shades of autumn, however.
> 
> I took one look at this shade and fell in love instantly! Let me know what you think
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. What are you gonna knit with it? It looks good enough to eat!


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree with you. The color is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice do you know what your going to make with it? I often purchase things I like but don't really have a plan. Many times there is not enough for what I finally decide upon. How do you handle that issue?


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

It's great! I have so much orange yarn in my stash that I don't want to know where you got this!!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I just read over the posts and realized that you dyed it. It's wonderful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so beautiful..... so like the colors as well.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

On you, the colour will be great!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

That is a gorgeous color.........always cheerful when you wear something made from this yarn.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like my Sugar Bush Maple trees! Love them!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

*covet* Orange is my happy place.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I just bought three different yarns that either are that shade or have that shade in the colorways. Orange is the ultimate happy color!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing !


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yummy color...autumn in Michigan.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a yummmmmmmmmmmy color!

Hazel


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh...Pretty! I love a nice deep orange!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Thank you so much 

I'm working on more autumn shades. Please keep an eye on my web site. I post my new shades in the forum as well.

Have a great day!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yummy, reminds me of pumpkin pie, and piles of leaves.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful, I love the color, so bright and pretty.


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

Love it. Please present your finished product.Would love to see this when it has been knit up.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Mmmmmmm


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

This color certainly says Fall to me. Beautiful!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I love the colors. So beautiful. Orange is my all time favorite color. Then green, and yellow.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I love orange. Beautiful color.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Missing info for yardage or oz. How would one know how many skeins for any particular pattern? the yarns are very lovely.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

arlenecc said:


> Missing info for yardage or oz. How would one know how many skeins for any particular pattern? the yarns are very lovely.


100 gr, 230 yards per skein 

Thank you for catching that - it's in the main product description, and I just added it to the description for this particular colorway

Have a great day


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I also love it.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree with you! Love yellows and oranges, especially during the fall of the year. Whatever you make with that will be bright and cheerful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

love the color!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> 100 gr, 230 yards per skein
> 
> Thank you for catching that - it's in the main product description, and I just added it to the description for this particular colorway
> 
> Have a great day


Thanks for the info. The yarn is incredibly beautiful!


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

What ever you make will be beautiful .


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love the fall colors. Just not what follows fall. White and brown colors. UGH!! Snow. Thank God for you dyers out there to brighten our days with the lovely yarns.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful color! Would make a beautiful shawl :-D


----------

